# Royal morph - Pastel mix?



## Doodle (Aug 7, 2008)

Hey! i was wondering if a lemon pastel and another pastel (eg jungle pastel, Mojave pastel etc) would produce a super pastel with a weird colour, or if it would be a super pastel with either lemon or jungle etc etc, or are the pastel actually different genes in those cases?

Cheers!


----------



## midori (Aug 27, 2006)

A jungle pastel/pastel jungle is just another name for 'pastel'. They are the same thing. 

A mojave pastel is a combination of mojave and pastel, two seperate genes, so it's not a different type of pastel as such. If you bred pastel to a mojave pastel you'd get normals, pastels, super pastels, mojave pastels and mojave super pastels.


----------



## Doodle (Aug 7, 2008)

ok, in that case, is there a difference between a normal pastel and a lemon pastel?


----------



## Renfield (May 20, 2008)

This may help 

NERD - New England Reptile Distributors - NERD's Ball Python Collection


----------



## midori (Aug 27, 2006)

Doodle said:


> ok, in that case, is there a difference between a normal pastel and a lemon pastel?


 
A lemon pastel is a normal pastel really, it is just Nerd's own line of pastel, like Graziani is graziani's own line of pastel. Some people say/feel some lines are brighter than others. 

All lines of pastel are compatible. the best way to get good pastels is to breed good quality parents from whatever lines they may be.


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

midori said:


> A lemon pastel is a normal pastel really, it is just Nerd's own line of pastel, like Graziani is graziani's own line of pastel. Some people say/feel some lines are brighter than others.
> 
> All lines of pastel are compatible. the best way to get good pastels is to breed good quality parents from whatever lines they may be.


Exactamundo


----------



## Doodle (Aug 7, 2008)

cool cool, thats the kinda response i was after, i wasn't sure if it was like albinoism which can actually be several genes (like in leos)!


----------

